# What did Santa bring you?



## noiseboyuk (Dec 25, 2010)

For me, the Intrada Special Collection edition of the Back To The Future score. Wow. Major wow. The whole shebang... twice, the alternate version being from sessions a month or two earlier. I have many happy hours of obsessing ahead of me.

How about you?


----------



## Justus (Dec 25, 2010)

Indiana Jones - The Soundtrack Collection
o-[][]-o


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 25, 2010)

So far the Waldorf PPG 3.V...

Need to decide on some VSL vs LASS lite


----------



## autopilot (Dec 25, 2010)

cineslamples hwww, harp and chords thingy...  Just what I wanted santa - how did you know?


----------



## José Herring (Dec 25, 2010)

3 pairs of socks and a shirt.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 25, 2010)

New Modules for my DSP hardware.
LASS Lite
FS1R E.Pianos
Waterharp
Solaris hardware DSP Synth.
Scarbee Vintage Keys
Abbey Road Modern

Soniccore x64
Reaper x64 4.0
Kontakt 4.2

6 Weeks Off to learn and assimilate...........Yeah.

Merry Christmas My Brotha's.

FWIW, I am an avid Waldorf Wavetable fan. Version 3 looks cool.
Below is my DSP Modular 24/96k revamped with the newest modulations in BiPolar and UniPolar. LFO's , AHD Loop, ADSR and Cellular Automations are sick..


----------



## midphase (Dec 25, 2010)

You guys are lame...I got this:

http://www.amazon.com/Syma-S107-Gyroscope-Controlled-Helicopter/dp/8499000606/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1IPF6HOT6PMUH&colid=1VCTL6UDOCCCY (http://www.amazon.com/Syma-S107-Gyrosco ... TL6UDOCCCY)


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 25, 2010)

Among the necessities and a bunch of great cooking implements - THIS:
[/img]

It's no remote controlled helicopter, but it is pretty darn funny to play!


----------



## Blackster (Dec 26, 2010)

I received the sheet music of Jurassic Park I and The Dark Knight - oh yeah! o/~ ... besides, a wok, a pullover, and bluetooth earphones for use with my mobile. 

I assume Santa was generous with me this time


----------



## dedersen (Dec 26, 2010)

Santa is usually an utter disappointment in the music department, so I took over and got myself VSL woodwinds SE + extended and cineorch. Oh, and the Vienna suite. I decided I had been nice this year.


----------



## dedersen (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, and I expect the Adams book on the Lotr music will be added as a late entry.


----------



## PasiP (Dec 26, 2010)

I got:

CD:
Predator limited edition score
Once Upon a Time In The West extended score
Rocky 4 full score
Batman archive collection score
Batman Returns archive collection score


The Expendables 2-dvd collection


That's about it this year.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 26, 2010)

I would love to see the Wood Blocks ( Horse Hooves ) written out........


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 26, 2010)

A new studio.


----------



## lux (Dec 26, 2010)

A Jackson guit customized with Di Marzio.


----------



## handz (Dec 26, 2010)

Symphobia 3, LASS 2, Hollywood Brass, EWQL Woodwinds, Kontakt 5, VOXOS, Requiem...

just standard christmas...


----------



## madbulk (Dec 26, 2010)

midphase @ Sun Dec 26 said:


> You guys are lame...I got this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Syma-S107-Gyroscope-Controlled-Helicopter/dp/8499000606/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1IPF6HOT6PMUH&colid=1VCTL6UDOCCCY (http://www.amazon.com/Syma-S107-Gyrosco ... TL6UDOCCCY)



We're all lame. Hef got a 24 year-old blonde.
http://omg.yahoo.com/news/hugh-hefner-84-engaged-to-playmate-24/53006?nc (http://omg.yahoo.com/news/hugh-hefner-8 ... 4/53006?nc)


----------



## midphase (Dec 26, 2010)

Hef's been living in a Xmas morning 365 days/year lifestyle for his entire life....lucky bastard!


----------



## musicformedia (Dec 26, 2010)

Not technically from Santa, but I splashed out and treated myself lol:

Stlyus RMX
Animato
Hollywoodwinds
SonicCouture Pan Drum
SonicCouture Gamelan
SonicCouture Skiddaw Stones
Elite Orchestral Percussion
Evolve Mutations
Project Sam Orchestral Brass


Went a little overboard lol...


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 26, 2010)

A new iPad and a internet savvy blu ray player.
The Doc.


----------



## jleckie (Dec 26, 2010)

midphase @ Sat Dec 25 said:


> You guys are lame...I got this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Syma-S107-Gyroscope-Controlled-Helicopter/dp/8499000606/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1IPF6HOT6PMUH&colid=1VCTL6UDOCCCY (http://www.amazon.com/Syma-S107-Gyrosco ... TL6UDOCCCY)



Thats lame. Try THIS instead. 

http://ardrone.parrotshopping.com/us/p_ ... _main.aspx


----------



## handz (Dec 26, 2010)

jleckie @ Sun Dec 26 said:


> midphase @ Sat Dec 25 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are lame...I got this:
> ...



WOW, so it is already aviable, I saw this long time ago as a prototype on youtube!


----------



## midphase (Dec 26, 2010)

The Parrot is awesome...but I'll wait for that big movie deal before getting one!


On a related note...do any of you differentiate Xmas/Birthday gifts from business related expenses? To me sample libraries and tools for my work are strictly business...when it comes time for personal gifts, it's got to be something else. Otherwise it's like an office manager asking for notepads and a photocopy machine from Santa...feels wrong.


----------



## rJames (Dec 26, 2010)

josejherring @ Sat Dec 25 said:


> 3 pairs of socks and a shirt.



3 shirts...ha! ...but no socò  ú


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 27, 2010)

midphase @ Mon Dec 27 said:


> On a related note...do any of you differentiate Xmas/Birthday gifts from business related expenses? To me sample libraries and tools for my work are strictly business...when it comes time for personal gifts, it's got to be something else. Otherwise it's like an office manager asking for notepads and a photocopy machine from Santa...feels wrong.



Yeah, as music has gone over the years from sideline to major part of income, I just leave Santa to handle the books and CDs. Besides, I'm worried the download era would just make him feel awkward and kinda redundant...


----------

